# New Heiji Handle



## andre s (Apr 7, 2016)

had gotten a 240 Heiji (Heiji) a while ago that came with the usual burnt chestnut handle. it came in at 250g and felt a bit blade heavy for me, with big light handle. Also, turns out it didn't fit on my mag strip between countertop and uppers (by about 1/8"). so, below is my solution for re-balancing and fitting...smaller, heavier handle. it now weighs 290g.
African blackwood, alum and vulcanized fiber spacers

















and fits


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey andre looks great! Do you still have the original handle? i have knife thats in dire need......


----------



## andre s (Apr 7, 2016)

sure, i still have it. send me a pm with address


----------



## labor of love (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn! I was about to inquire that handle as well, love me some heiji handles!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 7, 2016)

beat you to it craig, you can't compete with a stay at home dad on forum time. especially not if you're cooking professionally...
cheers
matteo


labor of love said:


> Damn! I was about to inquire that handle as well, love me some heiji handles!


----------



## preizzo (Apr 9, 2016)

Damm matteo you fast &#128547;


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 11, 2016)

Great work Andre, that looks perfect!

You guys are like vultures! :justkidding:


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Andre! got the handle in the mail today, thanks again! It worked like a dream for my Kato, she's so very happy to be back up and running. I started a thread about it w some pics (yes, I have a lot of free time).
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26946-The-Kindness-of-Strangers-(Part-One)
Cheers
Matteo


----------

